# pine cones



## laurie sullivan (Jul 9, 2006)

i pick this up at the park this morning. thought i'd give it a try. just treated it like wood. turn like it was green. CA finish. now i need to find more.

laurie


----------



## RussFairfield (Jul 9, 2006)

Laurie, that is a very nice pen, and proof that the best pen blanks are where you find them.


----------



## dfurlano (Jul 9, 2006)

nice!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 9, 2006)

Very 'natural' and just nice looking. Thanks for sharing.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jul 9, 2006)

Very very nice! I like it.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 9, 2006)

That is a nice pen! Great idea too!


----------



## Max (Jul 9, 2006)

very nice!!  do you know what kind of cone that is?

-Max


----------



## laurie sullivan (Jul 9, 2006)

all i can tell you is the needles are long and the tree is hugh. i have yet to be able to identify most pine trees.

thanks, laurie


----------



## onewaywood (Jul 9, 2006)

Was it a totaly dry pine cone or a green one ? and did you use 2 cones for one pen ?
   Thanks Rich


----------



## Charles_HargenraderJr (Jul 9, 2006)

Great lookin pen.  Very original.  Do you think it will change as it dries, or is the CA stable enough for it not to make a difference?  Either way, good job


----------



## gerryr (Jul 9, 2006)

Very interesting and good work.  My house is surrounded by Ponderosa pines, guess I better go look at some of those pine cones.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 10, 2006)

you have  turned a great looking pen mate well done.


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice pen, great work.


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jul 10, 2006)

You get a A+ for creativity.  Keep us informed as to the stability of the wood.


----------



## Schneider (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow nice pen I like it.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jul 10, 2006)

Great work, Laurie!  I have heard of pine cone turnings but never actually seen one.  Yours looks great, thanks for posting!


----------



## Dario (Jul 10, 2006)

I've seen a few pine pens...none looked even near as nice.  Please post pic of the cone BEFORE you cut it up with a pen (or ruler) as a scale if possible.

Thanks!!!


----------



## kf4knf (Jul 10, 2006)

Hmmm I live in Colorado - hope I can find some cones!   []  They are everywhere!!

Might have to give this a try.  I would be interested in the size of cone you used...


----------



## Nolan (Jul 10, 2006)

Funny I was just messing with one this 4TH weekend. You get a big thumbs up cause I gave up cause it seemed like too much work but seeing your makes me think I should reconsider[]
Nolan


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 10, 2006)

very nice and different!


----------



## pete00 (Jul 11, 2006)

very nice thanks for sharing.....


----------



## chigdon (Jul 12, 2006)

I have thought about trying that forever.  Much better to act on your ideas rather than just thinking about them.  BEAUTIFUL!


----------

